# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  انا تقريبا مبقفلش بقى من الضحك

## ابتسام22

السلام عليكم


انا بحب جدا علم النفس ودرست فى الدرراسه  بعض فروع علم النفس 



بس للاسف ملقتش حل لمشكلتى وهى كالاتى



اولا وانا  صغيره كنت بنت شقيه جدااااا بصوره  مزعجه  وزىما بيقولوا كداا  بنت لمضه 
وافتكر انى  مكنتش بهدا  فى حته طول اليوم



ولما كبرت طبعا حركتى قلت  وظهرت الطاقه المخزونه جوايا فى هيئه كلام  وتفكير وسرعه فى التفكير وممكن تقول  ذكاء اجتماعى  والرد  على الى بيكلمنى ودى  زى ما  غيرى بيعتبرها ميزه انا كماان اعتبرتها ميزه فياا
ودايما بحس بعقلى  انه شغال زى االاله وعموما انا  بدرس الرياضيات ودى بتخلينى اشغل تفكيرى بصوره اكبرمن العادى  

بس الى  خلانى فعلا  اشتكى  موضوع الضحك  انا تقريبا مبقفلش بقى  من الضحك  ومفيش مكاان  اقعد فيه الا  لما  اضحك واضحك الى معايا  طبعا دى ممكن تكون حاجه كويسه بس لما تكون  بزياده بتقلب  بالعكس


لدرجه  ان فك اسنانى  حصلت فيه مشاكل وكاان سبب من الاسباب الضحك ودايما بحس بصدااع 
وحتى لو تعبت  فشكلى الخارجى  بيدل على نشاطىى  وممكن اقدر  اشتغل طول اليوم وابذل جهد لفترات طويله من غير ماا  احس بالتعب 


وغير موضوع الضحك  ان مشاعرى غالبا بحس انها صعب تتغير  للحزن


يعنى لو حصل ان ف ى يوم من الايام حد زعلنى اجى بعدها  بدقيقه واحده واكلمه عادى من غيررما  اشيل اى   زعل  فيا يعنىى  لدرجه ان الشخص الى غلط فياا  بيستغرب من برودىى  وبيعتذر لى وطبعا ده شىء  بيصعب عليا انى اخد موقف من اى حد



ولو حسيت ان عينى هتدمع من اى موقف  بشىء لا ارادى  مبكملش  بكاءى لدرجه ان احيانا بيكون نفسى ابكىى   زى  ما  بشوف الناس  بتبكبى  ويمكن اضحك  اول ما  اشوف  نفسى هبكىى واقول ( عيب عليكى  تدمعى زى باقى البشر ) وباخد الموضوع  بهزار وامشى الموقف

ولو مريت  بمشكله  ببقى بارده جدا من ناحيتهاا وبكون واثقه ان لها حل حتى لو كانت مشكله كبيره ومبحاولش  اقلق ننفسىىى  نهائياا


حتى المشاعر العاطفيه الى المفروض اى بنت فى فتره المراهقه  تحس بيها  ممرتش  بيها ودايما نظرتى للى فى سنى من الشباب على انهم اطفال وبلاحظ  الطفوليه فى افعالهم  


صحابى  بيصفونى انى بارده  ورغم كدا لو  شفت حد منهم بكى اداامى  غصب عنى  عينى تدمع  رافه بيه



انا على فكره  كان لى اخت تؤمتىوكنت متعلقه بيها  جداا  وافترقنا فى المرحله الجامعيه  ويمكن دى كانت  صدمه لى ويمكن  تكون دى تكون السبب ف ى انى   واجهت صدمتى فى فراقى عن اختى بالبرود وبالتالى بقيت اوااجه كل  مشاكل  بنفس البرود


انا عندى 20 سنه

----------


## shawky5555

بسم الله
تصدقى انا تقريبا زيك
بحاول اضحك بدل ان ابكى 
احاول اخد اى موضوع بشكل عادى
بس انا الفرق الى بينى وبينك انى بحب
لانى بحس ان اى شى ممكن يهون بس لو فيه حب
ومش شايف انك فى مشكلة
انتى فى نعمة انك تقدرى تتغلبى على مشكلة بالضحك
دية حاجة صعب اى حد يحس بيها
وبالنسبة لموضوع الحب فى يوم هيجى الحب
لان الحب دة ممكن يجى فى ثانية 
دية مشاعر لازم تاخد وقتها

----------


## Amin399

الضحك دة ماسك بس انتو عملتوة عشان تخبو وراة حزنكم على شىء كان لازم يحصل  

لكن محصلش  لكن المهم هو طريقة العلاج بيتهيألى انك مش واقعية او بتبعدى ديما عن الواقع

----------


## a_leader

كثرة الضحك تميت القلوب
و القلوب يقلبها الله  كيف يشاء
جربى اختى القرب من الله بصدق و اخلاص
و اكثرى من العبادات و سترين النتيجة باذن الله

----------


## summar

بصي ياسمسم....

اضحكى براحتك...انا بضحك زيك كده.....

بس خلى ليكى وقت فى اليوم....فكرى بجد فى مشاكلك.....واكتبيها فى ورقة...وحدديها


يعنى كل يوم مثلا قبل ماتننامى.....

.....
حاولى كمان تشتركى فى اى نشاط جامعى....او رياضي.....علشان تقدرى تفرغى نشاطك فى حاجة ماتوجعش بقك ههه....وجسمك يستفيد منهاكمان

انا حسة ان انتى بقيتى مش قادرة تفكرى بجدية.....
علشان كده لازم تتعودى او تعودى نفسك تفكرى جد شوية.....
وكمان برده من وقتك بتاع يومك خلى فى وقت للقران او الصلاة.....
هتلاقى ان يومك عملتى فيه حاجات كتير......وكلها حاجات مفيدة.......وفكرتى كويس وضحكتى.....
هتلاقى نفسك فى الاخر راضية نوعا ما عن وضعك...
وبالنسبة لحكاية اختك التوأم.......كلميها على اد ماتقدرى......وحاولى تعتمدى على نفسك فى حاجات كنتو متعودين تعملوها سوا.....
وافتكرى دايما ان اى حد فى حياتنا......مهما كان غالى علينا.....هنفارقه يعنى هنفارقه....
واحنا هنا معاكى ياقمر....

----------


## ابتسام22

> بسم الله
> تصدقى انا تقريبا زيك
> بحاول اضحك بدل ان ابكى 
> احاول اخد اى موضوع بشكل عادى
> بس انا الفرق الى بينى وبينك انى بحب
> لانى بحس ان اى شى ممكن يهون بس لو فيه حب
> ومش شايف انك فى مشكلة
> انتى فى نعمة انك تقدرى تتغلبى على مشكلة بالضحك
> دية حاجة صعب اى حد يحس بيها
> ...






شكرا جدا على ردك وموضوع الحب مش  بيبقى مشكله عندى لانى بحب ماما وبابا واخواتى وصحابى وعمو وعمتو كماان هههه 


اناا  لما كنت  بتكلم عن موضوع الحب مش لانه مشكله لانى مبعتبرهاش مشكله بالعكس انا بعتبرها ميزه لانى ان شاء الله مش هحب الا زوجى باذن الله( بس على الله يطمر فيه)

وكان كلامى عن المشاعر كوصف للشخصيه مش اكتر 


ومتشكره جدا  للرد

----------


## ابتسام22

> الضحك دة ماسك بس انتو عملتوة عشان تخبو وراة حزنكم على شىء كان لازم يحصل  
> 
> لكن محصلش  لكن المهم هو طريقة العلاج بيتهيألى انك مش واقعية او بتبعدى ديما عن الواقع


شكرا على ردك 

لكن  للاسف اناا واقعيه بنسبه كبيره جداا ودايما بواجهه الواقع تقدر تقول بصوره مش واقعيه


يعنى مبديش المشكله حجمها الطبيعى 

مثال على كد لما يكون عندى امتحاانات مثلا اعمال سنه وانا مش  مذاكره100%  

واحس  ان موضوع المذاكره ده هيسبب لى توتر وقلق فبضطر  اسيب المذاكره نهائيا او اسيب الماده الى همتحن فيها واذاكر ماده تانيه ومبجبرش نفسى اروح الامتحاان   بالعكس احيانا  باجل الامتحاان ليوم تانى واخلى الدكتور  يمتحنى  لوحدى 


يعنى من الطبيعى  فى الموقف ده  ان اضغط على نفسى  واذاكر  بس انا مبحبش  اسبب لنفسى اى توتر 


على اللله  تكون  فهمت  قصدى

----------


## ابتسام22

> كثرة الضحك تميت القلوب
> و القلوب يقلبها الله  كيف يشاء
> جربى اختى القرب من الله بصدق و اخلاص
> و اكثرى من العبادات و سترين النتيجة باذن الله


شكرا جدا عل ردك ولكن مش معنى  ان بضحك ان وصلت لمرحله ان الحديث الشريف  يينطبق عليا لان مهما وصل بيا الضحك فانا براعى ان يكون لكل مقام مقال


وغير كداكماان  تذكر قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم..(تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقه).. 
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


يعنى  الحمدلله معدتش حدود الضحك لدرجه موت قلبى


وبردوا  تذكر ان عجوز  جاءت الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقالت له ادع الله ان 

اكون من اهل الجنة فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ان الجنة لا 

يدخلها عجوز) فمشت وهي تبكي فدعاها وقال: الم تقرئي .قوله 

تعالى : ( انا انشأناهن انشاء فجعلناهن ابكارا عربا اترابا )



يعنى حتى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كاان  بيضحك



وانا كماان الحمد لله موصلتش لدرجه  قول  سيدنا عمر رضى الله عنه(من كثر ضحكه قلت هيبته)


لان الحمد لله انا رغم ضحكى فانا لى شخصيه قويه واحترام محفوظ بين الناس 



وانا الحمد لله  قريبه من ربنا وبحافظ دايما عل صلواتى  يعنى المشكله مش مشكله دينييه ولكن المشكله  اكيد نفسيه او طبع

----------


## ابتسام22

> بصي ياسمسم....
> 
> اضحكى براحتك...انا بضحك زيك كده.....
> 
> بس خلى ليكى وقت فى اليوم....فكرى بجد فى مشاكلك.....واكتبيها فى ورقة...وحدديها
> 
> 
> يعنى كل يوم مثلا قبل ماتننامى.....
> 
> ...




شكرا  جدا  على ردك وموضوع النشاط الجامعى ده مش متوفر عندنا فى الجامعه  ولو توفر  فمبيقاش فى وقت له لانى دايما مشغوله بالمحاضرات والسكاشن

والحمد لله انا محافظه على صلواتى وعن موضوع تؤمى فانا لسه قريبه منها ماهى بردوا اختى والدم عمره ما هيبىقى ميه هههه _(مش  هما  بيقولوا  كدا بردوا)

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم
اختى 
نحن هنا و فى هذا الموضوع تحديدا لا يوجد اى مجال لسوء الظن او الفهم
لقد كنت اعتقد انك ستفهمين كلامى بطريقة صحيحة لا ان تاتى لتدافعى عن نفسك
فانا اختى لم اتهمك باى شيئ
كل ما كنت اريد ان اقوله انك قابلت فقد اختك ببرود و هذا ليس طبيعيا الى حد ما
و من هنا تخيلت ان قلبك يحتاج الى وقفة و تذكرت الحديث
فلا داعى ابدا لموضوع تبسمك فى وجه اخيك و ماالى ذلك فانا اعرفها كلها

واجهى نفسك بموضوعية و اعلمى جيدا اننى او اى مشارك هنا لا يريد الا مساعدتك سواء اخطأنا او اصبنا

----------


## د.عادل

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم ارى اختي الفاضلة اي مشكلة فيما ذكرتي، بال اني احسدك عما انتي فيه. واتعجب لما تبحثي عن تغيير حالك؟
نجد كثير منا غير راضي عن حاله، ولكني لا اجدك من هذا النوع ايضاً.
انتي افضل من غيرك وقارني نفسك بمن حولك.

لكي خالص تحياتي وتقديري.


> السلام عليكم
> انا بحب جدا علم النفس ودرست فى الدرراسه  بعض فروع علم النفس 
> بس للاسف ملقتش حل لمشكلتى وهى كالاتى
> اولا وانا  صغيره كنت بنت شقيه جدااااا بصوره  مزعجه  وزىما بيقولوا كداا  بنت لمضه 
> وافتكر انى  مكنتش بهدا  فى حته طول اليوم
> ولما كبرت طبعا حركتى قلت  وظهرت الطاقه المخزونه جوايا فى هيئه كلام  وتفكير وسرعه فى التفكير وممكن تقول  ذكاء اجتماعى  والرد  على الى بيكلمنى ودى  زى ما  غيرى بيعتبرها ميزه انا كماان اعتبرتها ميزه فياا
> ودايما بحس بعقلى  انه شغال زى االاله وعموما انا  بدرس الرياضيات ودى بتخلينى اشغل تفكيرى بصوره اكبرمن العادى  
> بس الى  خلانى فعلا  اشتكى  موضوع الضحك  انا تقريبا مبقفلش بقى  من الضحك  ومفيش مكاان  اقعد فيه الا  لما  اضحك واضحك الى معايا  طبعا دى ممكن تكون حاجه كويسه بس لما تكون  بزياده بتقلب  بالعكس
> لدرجه  ان فك اسنانى  حصلت فيه مشاكل وكاان سبب من الاسباب الضحك ودايما بحس بصدااع 
> ...

----------

